
Compound with potent effects on the biological clock discovered - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/12/101214181918.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Latest+Science+News%29
======
Mz
FYI: Deceptive title. I thought this was going to be about reproductive stuff,
not jet lag and sleep disorders.

